# Where is battery info?[ANSWERED]

## Ahenobarbi

I lost information about my battery. It fixed itself a while ago.  I thought I got my /proc/acpi/power_resource/ back since my battery meter works. But yesterday I tried to access it but it's empty

```

ls /proc/acpi/power_resource/

$
```

Since battery meter works I guess it's somewhere... but where?Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Wed Apr 07, 2010 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mikegpitt

The /proc interface is deprecated...  the same info is now stored in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/*

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Thanks. Now I remembered that I disabled deprecated /proc/event and enabled future /sys interface... Maybe I'll try to remove other stuff from /proc/acpi

----------

